# Confused on whether goofy vs. regular



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Heelside turns were a little harder for me to learn (as a regular) for me, too. So I'd recommend that if you can't do toeside turns goofy, just try to stick with regular and build on what you already have, just keep practicing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I guess i havn't really practiced long enough to know what im doing... haha 
but snowboarding is definitely becoming one of my new favorite things to do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Absolutely. Just take it one day and one lesson learned at a time, and you'll do fine after a little while. 

Nothing I love more than getting up early (And I hate doing that usually) getting some coffe with hotcakes and sausage at McDonalds then heading up to the hills, or even just a nice rail in town for the day. It's really a nice little hobby to have, imo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

what do u mean by one foot riding? is this for a skateboard?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

You load onto a lift with only one foot in a binding, and you usually "skate" over to the lift line.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks. i appreciate all the help. i can't wait to get back on the slopes and practice!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I had the same issue when starting, i could go down(as good as a newbie can) on both sides..which funny enough is a skill i seem to have lost and need to regain to ride switch..but i digress..for me it came down to the fact that i cant skate my board around worth crap and it felt wierd pushing off with my left foot..my right foot is my dominant foot i would use to kick a ball etc...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong, but being goofy footed in snowboarding is a lot like being left handed. More people I hear are regular footed.... 

Anyway I felt more comfortable being goofy. The way I look at it though is if I just pick goofy and go with it, I will become good at it. Being you are good at both I say pick one and just stick with it.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Relyt23 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but being goofy footed in snowboarding is a lot like being left handed. More people I hear are regular footed....


um yeah of course theres less goofy footed people ..thats why its called goofy and the other way is called regular lol. just hop on a skateboard and see which way is natural for you .. thats the trick ive used for everyone ive ever had this discussion with. no matter which way you are regular or goofy it does seem that one way will always be easier for you to carve when you are learning.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

A good trick I use to determine wether someone is goofy or regular is to have them take of their shoes, run across a smooth surface like hardwood or vinyl flooring and then do a little slide. You will naturally put one foot in front of the other and that foot is the one you put in front on your snowboard.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

bakesale said:


> A good trick I use to determine wether someone is goofy or regular is to have them take of their shoes, run across a smooth surface like hardwood or vinyl flooring and then do a little slide. You will naturally put one foot in front of the other and that foot is the one you put in front on your snowboard.


Not for me, I use goofy for sliding like that, but regular for snowboarding so that trick won't work for people like myself. Same reason I'm left handed, but golf right, bat left, play hockey left, shoot right, yea it's weird.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

For the purpose of skating to the lift I am goofy, but I ride the same goofy or regular. I learned both ways at the same time and have never found one way to be more comfy than the other... even landing jumps. I am completely ambidextrous, in everthing from writing, to sports, to brushing my teeth. Dont sweat it, just set your bindings to duck angles and ride whichever way feels comfortable. Doesn't have to be the same everyday. You will eventually want to learn both ways anyway.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> Not for me, I use goofy for sliding like that, but regular for snowboarding so that trick won't work for people like myself. Same reason I'm left handed, but golf right, bat left, play hockey left, shoot right, yea it's weird.


nope its not that weird. I'm a lefty too, i ride reg(have no issues with switch), play tennis left, golf right, bat right, hockey right, shoot left and I can skate just fine reg or goofy. Anything thats meant to be held with two hands i hold right.

but that slide trick generally works.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol. Im left-handed and ride goofy although riding switch sometimes feels natural too. I think its a left-handed thing. All my friends are right-handed and do everything with their right. Im left and use both hands. Does that make me smarter because i use both sides of my brain?


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

I just went through this same problem. I started riding this year and have only been out 4 times. It was driving me crazy determining if I was goofy or reg. I skate goofy, did the floor test all that. So I started off riding goofy. I one footed ride (skate) goofy. I started riding switch front day one. But it just felt a little better for me pointing down the hill to ride reg. So I switched and am riding regular now. It took me the 4th time to decide. Some ppl just know right away some have to try it out a bit more. Now I do everything on the mountain goofy. But ride reg.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Left handed people tend to be more ambidexious and less hemispheric dominate or lateralized; which is neither good or bad...just different. As for riding probably no studies have been done. However with more ambidextiousness it is sometimes easier to be abit confused which way to do things physically but maybe easier to learn switch. Myself, left handed with fine motor skills like eating and writing but right handed for gross motor skills, i.e., throwing a ball. However playing ping pong, I serve with my right and volley with my left and throw a frisbee with my left. So I ride regular but practicing switch and was able to put riding switch together in about 2 days. My daughter is right handed, rode regular the first 2 years then found out she was actually goofy and now after 7 years easily rides either way. So learn both, you will eventually want to be able to ride switch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

It's all about what feels more comfortable to you on the lift.

I was born a lefty, re-taught how to write with my right hand (don't ask me why, Ukraine is weird like that). I throw a ball with my right, bat left, bowl right, shoot left, and hold a cue stick with either. As for riding, I started regular and stayed that way. Had to go on the lift goofy one day (twisted my right knee) and it was awful - my board kept on sliding out from under me. :laugh:


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Im right handed, bat left, shoot left, kick right, ride goofy, I can skate onto/off the lift either way, but I can't switch toeside carve to save my life


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

rick913 said:


> When i'm regular my toeside turns are good but my heelside turns are horrible, but when im goofy my heelside turns are much better and i can't even do toeside turns.


i ride goofy & when i was first learning toeside turns were difficult & as you said, with regular it's the heelside turns that are difficult. it's because that's you turning down the fall line, which takes a lot more committment than turning up the fall line, as with the other way. so that's just how it is.



rick913 said:


> Should i just go with either one and try to get comfortable?


yep, that's exactly what you should do. fuck all the push, pull, drop you on your head & see which way your eyes cross...just go out & try & try again & again until you get it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

haha thanks again for the advice... and i just noticed that im not the only one that uses different limbs for different purposes..


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Hold on. Get yourself a true twin board and center the bindings over the middle of the board with your both feet duck at about 12 or 15 degrees each. Learn to turn both ways and you will be on the fast track to becoming a freestyle god! This is a great opportunity for you! Rock on!


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

absalon said:


> Hold on. Get yourself a true twin board and center the bindings over the middle of the board with your both feet duck at about 12 or 15 degrees each. Learn to turn both ways and you will be on the fast track to becoming a freestyle god! This is a great opportunity for you! Rock on!


I'm new to riding but I couldnt agree more. I was having problems deciding regular or goofy too. So in the process, I learned switch from the beginning. Which I think is gonna be easier than going back and learning switch a year down the road after you master your normal footing.


----------

